# Pizza Dough Too Crunchy



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Two Questions:

1. What do I do to make my pizza dough less crunchy?

2. It seems that to lubricate the peel, more than cornmeal is used. Is there some spice in addition to cornmeal that is applied to the peel?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

To make you pizza crust less crunchy, you can do a bunch of things. Add more oil to the water and yeast, or add milk to make the dough softer. Roll the dough out a little thicker and let it rise for a little longer. Make the pizza sauce a little thinner so the liquid is absorbed into the dough and makes it take longer to dry out. 
On the cornmeal, the only reason I used it was to keep the dough from sticking to the brick on the bottom of my oven. It was easy to brush off the bricks to keep the oven clean. I never added anything to mine.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I use bread flour and very very slow rise, and never put oil in my dough.


----------

